# "Stopp" stoppt SMS-Abos in Österreich



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79673


> Ab dem Jahreswechsel müssen alle SMS-Abos mit einer kostenlosen SMS mit dem Inhalt "Stopp" oder auch "Stop" beendet werden können. Außerdem müssen die Betreiber ihre Abonnenten jeweils beim Erreichen einer Entgeltsumme von zehn Euro kostenlos über das pro Nachricht anfallende Entgelt informieren. Bestätigt der Kunde das Abonnement nicht ausdrücklich, endet es automatisch. Chat-Dienste dürfen künftig nur vom Nutzer aktiv abgeschickte Kurznachrichten verrechnen, empfangene Botschaften sind kostenfrei. *Härtere Maßnahmen gegen den grassierenden Betrug mit so genannten Reverse-Charged-SMS, also Mitteilungen, die die Telefonrechnung des Empfängers belasten, gibt es aber nicht.*


----------

